# My Listening / Theater Room



## timk (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is a list of my current equipment:

Outlaw Audio 1050 Receiver (used as pre/pro)
Primare A30.5 Power Amp
Oppo BDP-83 Blu-Ray Player
Motorola DCH3416 DVR
Toshiba W627 VCR
Toshiba 57H84 Television
Logitech Harmony 890 Universal Remote
Slim Devices Squeezebox (first generation)
Luxman PD-284 turntable w/ Ortofon OM40 cartridge
Bellari VP530 phono preamp
Sony KA3ES cassette deck
Behringer Feedback Destroyer DSP-1124P
5.1 speaker setup:
Left/Right: GR Research A/V-3
Center: GR Research A/V-2
Surrounds: GR Research A/V-1RS
Subwoofer: GR Research (SW-12B/PR-12A w/ Rythmik Audio A300SE plate amp)
Speaker Cables: Audio Art SC-5 (L/R/C), Wireworld Orbit III+ (surrounds)
Interconnects: Bolder M-80, Kimber PBJ, JPS Labs Ultraconductor, Harmonic Tech Cyber-Link Copper, DIY Belden
Power Cables: DIY Belden Bob Crump design
Headphones: Sennheiser HD600
Headphone Amp: Meier Audio Porta Corda MkII
Power Conditioning: PS Audio Soloists & Ultimate Outlet, Monster HTS 2500
Tuning and Tweaks: Herbie's Audio Lab footers & turntable mat, Vibrapods, DIY damping tweaks
Acoustic treatments:
DIY 2" OC703 first reflection panels, GIK Tri-Traps, Eighth Nerve Triangles and Seams


----------

